# How Much Should I Charge For My Celtic Jewelry? (pics)



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are a very few pictures of my Celtic Knot jewelry. Will soon be listing a variety of my pieces in my Etsy shop, and am thinking about what prices to put on them. Some are made of beading cord, some are hemp cord, there is anywhere from 10 min. to 3 hrs. in each piece. I'm open to all ideas - what kind of price would you be willing to pay per piece? (i.e.necklace/bracelet/ring/earring)


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Price of supplies
+
Price of time

Don't sell yourself short. Your knotwork is lovely.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You sure do lovely work! I would think you could do really well at a swap meet. 

I havent seen much of that kind of work/jewelery before & dont have any idea what the prices of that would be. I would be willing to pay:

pic 2 $25
pic 3 $30
pic 4 $7
pic 5 $20
pic 6 $35-40
pic 7 $25
pic 8 $7
pic 9 $30-35

Any of the bigger pieces, colors made to order I would add $5.

If I had the spare money I would order the bracelet in pic #9 and the necklace in pic #6.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice work. As Violet says, your time value plus cost of supplies. $20/hr?


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

agreed, supplies + time. The pieces are lovely, you're very talented!

Ifi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice braiding. 
I price my jewelry/ crafts at 2x material cost plus labour -- at present I do $12.00 per hour. 
That was a rule of thumb given me many years ago when I did serious crafting. See how that works up to what Pearl B said she would be willing to pay.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your opinions & ideas! 

@ Boldviolet & Ifi - 
My materiel costs are really quite low, for large projects like the necklaces I only have about $2-4 in materiels per piece (including the toggle clasps). The hemp being cheaper then the knot cord. The big thing is time, as these are quite complicated!  

@ Pearl B - 
THANK YOU SO MUCH! You gave me a great idea of what you would be willing to pay, that's exactly why I started this thread. I don't want to sell myself short, but don't want to be too expensive either. Yes, I haven't seen too much jewelry out there to compare too, though in a way that is a good thing. This kind of knotwork is becoming more popular with the cost of sterling silver sky rocketing, as it can be sold much more affordably.

@ Halfway & Belfrybat -
It's good hear what others est. their time at. I was thinking at least $10 per hour, you guys say $12-20! 


Figuring up materiel costs, and $10-12 per hour, Pearl B's prices are pretty accurate! I really appreciate you all sharing your opinions.  
If anyone else wants to add - that would be great too, the more ideas/opinions the better!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

For my cards I'm charging $10/hour. I'd love to charge more, but I'm not selling at the current prices, so I can't raise them yet, lol.

Ifi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

$12.00 an hour works well for me, but I have a nitch market. I figured if I worked outside the house around here, I'd make about $12.00-15. at the most for semi-skilled labour. And I'll take a bit less per hour due to the convenience. 
The reason for doubling the price of materials is I purchase them wholesale, plus it takes time to do the ordering, keeping inventory, etc. Don't sell yourself short on that kind of "background" time.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not into jewelry at all, but your stuff is very nice. Where did you learn the art?


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

belfrybat, you're absolutely right about the time it takes to do the shopping around of the materials! I'm starting, so i don't have a lot of inventory floating around, so I'm spending a lot of time looking for nice paper, good deals, etc.

Ifi


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I looked at this thread because it has the "Celtic" in it.  A keen interest of mine.

I'm gonna say what some won't like. But remember you have to pay taxes on your money "assuming you do" what I am getting around to is profit. something my son just learned the hard way. Why? You still have time getting materials. Selling them and various other extraneous things. Gas, electric: "not directly involved" things like this

I know this it not a time in the economy that sounds good as mentioned by another. But it is something you should consider unless you just like to do it and help the government out. You'll find if you take thought of all the time and things connected your net won't turn out to be that much

For some good Celtic style music check out Balckmores Night on the tube 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2th044jKnrM&feature=BFa&list=PL99BAC29DDD46AAB3&lf=mh_lolz[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcj3Go3vFZw&feature=BFa&list=PL99BAC29DDD46AAB3&lf=mh_lolz&index=9[/ame]


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

If you're going to be selling these things on-line (like on Etsy), don't forget to include the 20 cents it costs to list, the percentage that Etsy takes of each sale, and the percentage that Paypal takes. It doesn't seem like much at all by themselves, but add it all up and it can cut into profits very quickly.

Also, don't forget when figuring your time, to also account for the time that it takes to take pictures and list the items on-line. Time to package items for shipping and driving them to the post office (if you will be doing that) should also be considered.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

All very good tips and pointers. I'm still fairly new to Etsy, but have been doing eBay on a good sized scale for over a year, so I know just how much those little fees here and there add up...Like USPS just said they are doing free deliverly confirmations (usually $0.19 per item) now, which will save me over $115 one year! They make a HUGE difference when you look at it that way. 



pheasantplucker said:


> I'm not into jewelry at all, but your stuff is very nice. Where did you learn the art?


Well, though I live in the midwest, I am a Irish girl at heart. Pretty much self-taught.  I also do Irish/Celtic cards & music (fiddler).


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

Beautiful work!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Cassie said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you! 


I'm hoping to get them listed in my Etsy shop later this week, I will post the link to my knotwork section in my store so you can all see when I'm done.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry it has taken me so long! Here's a link to my jewelry listed in one of my shop sections on Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/shop/FolkOfTheWoodCrafts?section_id=10923852&show_panel=true

Thanks again for all of your help! Tell me what you think of it listed, is there anything I could improve? :thumb:


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Nice work!!! I like the camouflage colors.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

familyman888 said:


> Nice work!!! I like the camouflage colors.


Thanks!

I've made one sale so far, all the pieces have been really well viewed over in Etsy, so hopefully I've set my price right...Thanks again for all the tips & pointers!


----------

